# Tanto Jutsu?



## Stan (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi,
Does anyone know anything about Japanese knife fighting?  I see of course many Filipino and modern knife systems, and Japanese "defense against a knife", but what about Japanese schools that actually train the knife?  What does Japanese knife work look or feel like?  Any video to demonstrate?

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 7, 2006)

I will look for some Budo Taijutsu knife work on video for you.  Basically, it generally is using taijutsu with a knife.  Budo Taijutsu knife work is sneaky, effective and just lot's of fun.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 7, 2006)

Google Dick Severance.  He is a Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu teacher.  He is well known for his tantojutsu.  I have trained with him numerous times.


----------



## Keikai (Aug 8, 2006)

Bugei Trading Company have a DVD on Tanto work by Soke Angier. There are some interesting and some not so interesting techniques shown. Not too bad as a reference

Greg Palmer

Tsutsumi Ryu Ju Jutsu


----------

